
Apple let some app to use other mobile payment methods - ismailislak
As you see video in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B2_VP92DiOnCZWdCX0JWZFJVaGM&#x2F;view  Fitwell app use mobile payment  methods instead of apple in purchase. is  this legal or  Fitwell infringing apple rules.
======
Hilloh
I believe it is allowed to use other payment methods when the purchases are
not software goods.

